# Knoxville SQOLOGY 6/30/2019



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's that time again! Sqology is hosting an event in Knoxville TN at The Sound Factory. Come join us for a fun filled day of SQ! Bring some music to demo on some world class audio systems. Hope to see you guys there!


----------

